# Soup idea...



## joelle (Sep 3, 2007)

I am catering a small dinner party of 6 in a couple of weeks... they are all vegetarians!! I am struggling with and idea of a soup, the main entree will be a wild mushroom ravioli with a brown butter sage sauce. Any ideas or suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

What about a minted spring garden pea soup? There's a very tasty recipe in the original Silver Palate Cookbook.


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Tough call. I suppose my favorite Chicken Pastina Soup with Escarole wouldn't qualify. What if you told them the chickens were all vegetarians, or that they taste good with vegetables?

How about Potato-Leek soup? Not sure if the leeks would be too overwhelming with for the ravioli, though. I'd definitely have something dry and crunchy in there somewhere to balance the soup and pasta. Maybe served with some Bruschetta?

Also, you'll need to see how "squeeky clean" they are, since a lot of vegetarians won't touch butter.

Terry


----------



## pethrift (Mar 13, 2008)

I would say a cream soup, but that would only work if they were not completely against milk products. Have you thought about doing a fruit soup? I saw one done on Dinner Impossible earlier and it looked quite nice.


----------



## adare (Mar 12, 2008)

Soups can be really simple or more complex than most mains! Depending on how much work you wanna put in. How about a tomato consumme, i serve this with basil ravioli´s and tomato concasse. As you have a pasta dish to follow you could just place the smaller leaves in the bowl!! For a more simple and quick soup just do a broccoli, cant beat it for a veggi as only contains broccoli and water,seasoning of course!! Chill quickly to keep intense colour and finish with small cubes of goats cheese!


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

That's the kicker.

I think the OP needs to find out how "veggie" the customers really are. A lot of them won't touch anything that ever thought about being near an animal (milk/butter/eggs/cheese/etc.)

I dated one for about 15 minutes.

Went out to lunch, I ordered a burger, she ordered a salad.

She stares at me. Finally, I said "What!?"
She said "You shouldn't eat meat."
I said "If God didn't want me to eat meat, cows wouldn't taste so good."

It was a short date.

Terry


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I like a diced Gazspacho in front of your entree. Always a hit with the veggies
in this world.


----------



## adare (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone here know what a vegan is???


----------



## joelle (Sep 3, 2007)

I think a vegan will not eat anything that has a mother!:suprise:

Thanks to all who responded to my soup dilema... it really helped.


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Vegans won't eat or use anything that was an animal (meat, lard, leather, fur, etc.) or came from an animal (milk, eggs, butter, honey, etc.) 

Terry


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

i think a squash soup would be great...use apple juice and tomato juice for the base instead of chicken.


----------



## joelle (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks... we have decided on a squash soup. The client loved that choice:lips:


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I would have walked in to my cooler, looked at the veg there, and made a soup. That's how cost effective soups are made. How can you not know that?


----------



## tastygourmet (Apr 19, 2008)

How about a fresh tomato soup with basil, garnish with alittle thinned sour cream or creme fraiche (sp?) and shaved parm with a basil chiffonade


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Although I know you already made a choice I like to share. Had to serve a vegetarian recently and I decided to make a garlic soup. Basically a puree of roasted garlic, sweated garlic, onion, ramps, thyme, stale bread, cream and vegetable stock. Actually, some yogurt would've been nice to counteract the richness of the soup itself. Very nice if I do say so myself.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Blueicus I think garlic soup is wonderful, I am always looking for vegetarian ideas. I would be thinking seasonal, maybe asparagus soup or minted pea and broad beans. Just about to put a watercress and potato soup on the menu served chilled or warmed.


----------

